# Qatar



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I may be leaving Dubai due to changes in my employment conditions. I have started to look at Qatar. I have applied for advertised jobs at Qatar Foundation, Mowasalat and Asghal. Does anyone have any contacts in these organisations?
Any other information regarding looking for work and living in Qatar would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Unfortunately I may be leaving Dubai due to changes in my employment conditions. I have started to look at Qatar. I have applied for advertised jobs at Qatar Foundation, Mowasalat and Asghal. Does anyone have any contacts in these organisations?
> Any other information regarding looking for work and living in Qatar would be greatly appreciated.


Bernd, what line of work are you in if you don't mind me asking? My brother recently made the move to Qatar so might have some contacts.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Kuwait*



sdh080 said:


> Bernd, what line of work are you in if you don't mind me asking? My brother recently made the move to Qatar so might have some contacts.


Thank you for your offer. I orginally have a chartered accounting and investment banking background but have spent the last 10 years in commercial/economic development roles for private and public sector organisations. I am currently Commercial Director for a major semi government organisation in Dubai.

All tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Thank you for your offer. I orginally have a chartered accounting and investment banking background but have spent the last 10 years in commercial/economic development roles for private and public sector organisations. I am currently Commercial Director for a major semi government organisation in Dubai.
> 
> All tips are greatly appreciated.


Sorry, not got much exposure to that area, I'm in the Commercial Finance arena but not at such a senior level, I know some of the local agencies have been advertising for positions in Bahrain and Qatar, might be worth contacting a few of them.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Kuwait*



sdh080 said:


> Sorry, not got much exposure to that area, I'm in the Commercial Finance arena but not at such a senior level, I know some of the local agencies have been advertising for positions in Bahrain and Qatar, might be worth contacting a few of them.


Thanks!


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just 'recruited' a person living in Qatar to join us, but she won't be on board until next week. I am sure she'll be able to answer lots of questions in due course.

-


----------

